# religion



## irishlops (Dec 12, 2008)

wat r u in a religion sort of way? im a roman catholic:biggrin2:

note- no need 2 post. and no people being put down for wat they belive in, but people here are always nice:biggrin2:

irishlops


----------



## Flashy (Dec 12, 2008)

We've already had this conversation but I thought I would just post my answer again 

I live by Christian morals as much as I can, although I do not visit church or even necessarily believe in God. That means I fall into the Sea of Faith aspect of Christianity.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 12, 2008)

:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 12, 2008)

I was raised Jehovas Witness. What do I believe? That is hard I agree with almost everything they preach but I also believe that all religions have the same base line. Goodwill towards mankind, being the best person you can be ete... I don't believe religions are wrong I believe the way people interpret them is wrong.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 12, 2008)

I am Roman Catholic but do not follow everything that the church does. My children attended Catholic school for a long time (son K to 8 and daughter PreK to 4) and it was fine but they now go to public school and love it!

I converted about 12 years ago. I was raised pretty much un-churched but lived by Christian code/methodist church if we went.


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 12, 2008)

I was raised in an Anglican family, but I don't follow any religion. Guess you'd call me spiritual, rather than religious. 

My personal tenet falls closest to something the Dalai Lama once said:

"My religion is simple. My religion is kindness."


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm agnostic, so I'm not religious but I'm not atheist. I went to a CofE primary school but I'm not christened. None of my family is religious apart from my Uncle who recently 'found God'. Despite the fact he is annoying about it (he was very pushy once he had 'seen the light' and wanted us all to join him and went around telling us we were all condemned to hell) it has done him a lot of good, he met his now wife through church and has calmed down a lot in life.

So yeah, I'm a big nothing really. I'm kinda spiritual (and I hate that term, it makes me sound like I sit around inhaling incense and chanting). I believe in ghosts, I believe in karma, I believe that there _could _be something out there. Religion explains a lot of things, it also doesn't.

I used to be very uncaring, I just didn't have time to think about religion. Now I think about it a lot. I find the concept of religion very interesting....

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 12, 2008)

What I like to tell people is I'm a Christian. I attend a Baptist church at this time - but the "label" I want is "Christian" and not "Baptist". I've also attended the Nazarene church and a non-denominational church....

I'm what many would call an "Evangelical Christian" - meaning - I believe the Bible is true - I believe that Jesus Christ came to earth to die and provide a way for us to go to heaven. I have a lot of beliefs....but I think many would say I don't "push" them on others. If they're brought up - I'll talk about them. If I'm asked - I'll answer. But - it is not my place to judge others and tell them "you're wrong". Its my place to live out my faith for my own life.

The only thing I ask of others is that when they talk about Christians - they don't lump us all together. Some are radical and do things I'd never believe in or support.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 12, 2008)

Peg, that's really how I am. I joined the Catholic church because I had always loved it since I was a teen. John got brownie points for being Catholic when I met him LOL! 

I think I like the tradition of the Mass and stuff, but I also think that God doesn't want me to have 10 children and end up in a padded room and they have no mother....... so that's my view on birth control - just an example of how I don't agree with everyting the church says.


----------



## EileenH (Dec 12, 2008)

I was brought up Roman Catholic, but kind of fell away from it. I always missed the traditions, but each time I tried to go back to church (Catholic), I just felt like it didn't "fit".

We became Episcopalian about 5 year ago. The traditions are the same, but it's not as strict. To me, it was important that gay people and divorced people be able to celebrate with us (I'm not gay, I'm married, but I have quite a few gay friends and it was important to me).
I feel like I fit there.

In the end, I agree that the most important piece of religion, at leat to me,is spirituality and kindness.


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 12, 2008)

I was brought up in a "country church" which means that it was pretty much non-denominational, was convenient to all the local farms and had people from a variety of backgrounds but was definitely "christian." So like Peg, if your asking me to label myself, I prefer "christian" to methodist which is the church I'm currently attending. 

My husband and I also acknowledge (not really observe) some of the Jewish holidays like Hanukah because his mother is Jewish. We have only started doing that more recently as the kids were curious about it and wondered why we ate Matzo ball soup and blintzes on holidays like Easter and Christmas (how confusing is that to have a traditional Jewish meal on holidays that celebrate Jesus?). Yep, we're a weird family that way. My husband was not brought up practicing the Jewish religion but instead attended a United Church of Christ churchthat seemed fairly non-denominational to me when I went there (very similar to what I experienced growing up). Anyway, my mother-in-law has been wonderful about teaching them, providing age appropriate books, etc.


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 12, 2008)

Forgot to say I am a strong believer in pastafarianism although I am not actively involved.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm a non-practising Roman Catholic, I'm baptised and made my communion, confirmation just to please my nana and some other realtions who wouldn't talk to us if we didn't. We don't pray, go to mass or believe in God. Basically atheists but with a catholic title lol.


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 12, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I'm a non-practising Roman Catholic, I'm baptised and made my communion, confirmation just to please my nana and some other realtions who wouldn't talk to us if we didn't. We don't pray, go to mass or believe in God. Basically atheists but with a catholic title lol.


See, that's the exact reason I'm not Christened. A lot of people (not my family, but friends etc) couldn't understand when my parents said they weren't going to christen me. A lot of people looked down on my parents because they weren't doing what is 'normal', even from non religious people. It was seen as the 'done thing'. The reason I'm not christened is mainly my Dad. He refused to stand up in a church and say that he believed in God and would bring me to church every Sunday when he knew he wouldn't and it was a lie. 

Obviously you are probably fine with it but in my situation I would be so annoyed if I had to go through that. I just couldn't go through all that protocol for something I don't believe in. I just couldn't stand up and say I believed in God when I didn't. I'm so glad my parents feel the same way!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Michaela (Dec 12, 2008)

I've been raised Catholic, went to Catholic Primary School, go to Catholic Grammar school, am made to go to mass every Sunday by my parents. But I have too much doubt to be a good follower. Also, I hate the RC stance on homosexuality and contraception, the role of women in the church... I could go on. When I'm 18 I won't be going any more.

Eta: I do believe in God.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 12, 2008)

I was raised Catholic , and went to catholic school, at the age of 16 i was sitting in mass and the priest was saying the homily talking about how god loves everyone and all that stuff, then about 10 minutes later he read a note from the Cardnal talking (what i preceived as) hatred about gays and that did it for me. I believe in god but not alot of what the church believes so to me going to the church was wrong for me. So i have been at a cross road for my religion for a while, i have read a little about other religions but have not officially changed my religion so i still get my kids Baptised, and i still consider myself a catholic, but i am a non church practicing catholic.


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 12, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm what many would call an "Evangelical Christian" - meaning - I believe the Bible is true - I believe that Jesus Christ came to earth to die and provide a way for us to go to heaven. I have a lot of beliefs....but I think many would say I don't "push" them on others. If they're brought up - I'll talk about them. If I'm asked - I'll answer. But - it is not my place to judge others and tell them "you're wrong". Its my place to live out my faith for my own life.
> 
> The only thing I ask of others is that when they talk about Christians - they don't lump us all together. Some are radical and do things I'd never believe in or support.




Thanks Peg for stating that so beautifully.

I am Christian and more specifically a Nazarene. Our denomination just celebrated its 100th anniversary of founding. Though we were founded in the Wesleyan tradition, we have some beliefs that are different from other denominations such as entire sanctification and holiness tradition.

Rather than cutting and pasting, I'll give this link which shows what we believe http://medinanazarene.org/templates/System/details.asp?id=21029&PID=36318 

Attending church is important to me for a variety of reason: to learn more about the Biblethrough Pastor's message and grow in faith, to celebrate Communionwith friends, fellowship/sisterhood with other church members.There is something to do every day at the church or with and for other members. You can participate as much or as little as you want.

Some other things that important to me are the opportunities to put my faith in action through the many service ministries our church supports - making crisis care kits to be distributed in time of need, preparing and serving meals at Salvation Army, working with the children of AIDS patients, visiting and being useful at local nursing homes, helping people who have just been released from hospital - shopping, cooking, feeding, personal care. The list is long and there is some type of service ministry going on every day. We don't, however, believe that you can buy your way into Heaven with good works. We do it because the Bible commands it, because we can and because we enjoy helping others. There are many different ways to minister to someone and share God's love. We now have members who are helping with animal charities, as well as, human charities.

That we can choose right from wrong and we are accountable for our own souls is also very important to me. Ibelieve everything happens for a purpose and everyone has a purpose on this Earth.

Church services aren't solemn or full of ritual. Services are very informal - wear what you want (I have never seen any one judgeed for their clothing). Pastor does not wear robes or vestments and half the time he skips the suit and tie. It makes the service seem more about every day life than just something reserved for Sunday. We sing a lot somuch of the service is worship through song. 

Our church uses a jumbotron and some Sunday's we've watched parts of Mr. Bean, parts of Fiddler on the Roof, etc.to illustrate a message. The music is a lot of contemporary praise songs. We have a sense of humor! Can you tell I love my Church?

If I haven't totally put you to sleep, you can find the article of faith and more informationhere http://www.nazarene.org/ministries/administration/visitorcenter/articles/display.aspx


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 12, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm a non-practising Roman Catholic, I'm baptised and made my communion, confirmation just to please my nana and some other realtions who wouldn't talk to us if we didn't. We don't pray, go to mass or believe in God. Basically atheists but with a catholic title lol.
> ...


Ya, I'm not bothered since I got 500 euro for my communion and 600 euro for my confirmation, so I was to say I believed in God for the money lol.


----------



## twich (Dec 12, 2008)

I was baptized Anglican and went to an Anglican church until I was 4, then the family moved to a Presbyterian Church that my Grandparents and one of my Aunts still go to, I loved it there until there were issues with having my youngest sister baptized. My Dad thinks he's Atheist but he's not, he just doesn't believe in the name God (he believes there is a higher power though) and his Parents were Catholic. My Stepdad, who is my little sisters Father is Completely Atheist, so I come from a family with several views. When people ask me what my religion is I tell them I was baptized Anglican, attended a Presbyterian Church, but now follow my own beliefs that I've taken from several religions to make my own. Luckily, although my Grandparents go to Church, they're very open and accepting, as we have a number of gay, divorced family members, and some who aren't married but who have kids, and all of us are treated the same way. 


It's nice to be able to find a forum where religion can be discussed without having your head bitten off for not believing what someone else believes in.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 12, 2008)

I was baptized, raised, and confirmed Lutheran. Don't ask me the kind of Lutheran, 'cause I have no clue. I am an agnostic bordering an atheist. I didn't even want to be confirmed, my mum forced me to. Lot of good that did. :devil

I basically go by the morals of "don't do anything that you wouldn't want people to do to you". I'm the kind of person who still holds doors open for people, gives up their seat for pregnant women or older people on the bus, you know, that stuff. I've been called a heathen or devil spawn before because I don't choose to make religion important in my life.


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 12, 2008)

TinysMom* wrote: *



> ............I believe the Bible is true - I believe that Jesus Christ came to earth to die and provide a way for us to go to heaven...............


i agree very much with this^. I'm Church of Christ, Baptized, go to church every Sunday, etc. i love church, sunday's my fave day of the week, all us kids are super close like siblings, it's just great:biggrin2:


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm Catholic but I don't go to church as large groups of people make me really uneasy. I do love to help out and do what God did. Although he confuses me alot.. and hasn't been very nice to me .. I love him. 

I don't really go with God's rules, and commandments but I try.. lol. 

But I've grown up with every religion belives in (mostly) the same thing and it doesnt matter what you are you're still the children of God and he still looks out for non-belivers. 

Hehe, I also go to a catholic school.Err... I do catholic work. Lol there we go.


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 12, 2008)

Im a atheist, was raised with no religion same as my Mum, my Dad was raised a catholic but he had a pretty screwed up life and I think how he was raised he thought a lot of the messages conflicted with what he was taught at church. I've been to Destiny church once when I was 11, and i'm not going back. I'm not saying all churches are like this but I didn't believe with how it was run. There was a REALLY poor samoan family who was handing over a large portion of their money when they needed it yet their leader lived l a life of luxury with launches and multi million dollar homes.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 12, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm what many would call an "Evangelical Christian" - meaning - I believe the Bible is true - I believe that Jesus Christ came to earth to die and provide a way for us to go to heaven. I have a lot of beliefs....but I think many would say I don't "push" them on others. If they're brought up - I'll talk about them. If I'm asked - I'll answer. But - it is not my place to judge others and tell them "you're wrong". Its my place to live out my faith for my own life.
> 
> The only thing I ask of others is that when they talk about Christians - they don't lump us all together. Some are radical and do things I'd never believe in or support.


Sounds like me!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 12, 2008)

*EileenH wrote: *


> We became Episcopalian about 5 year ago. The traditions are the same, but it's not as strict. To me, it was important that gay people and divorced people be able to celebrate with us (I'm not gay, I'm married, but I have quite a few gay friends and it was important to me).
> I feel like I fit there.


Ohh I like that!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 12, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm a non-practising Roman Catholic, I'm baptised and made my communion, confirmation just to please my nana and some other realtions who wouldn't talk to us if we didn't. We don't pray, go to mass or believe in God. Basically atheists but with a catholic title lol.
> ...


Hey that was me too!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 12, 2008)

My believes are there is no afterlife, I'm sorry but I can't believe what's written in a book with no proof. I do believe there was a Jesus, but he was not the son of God, he was probably a man who was probably a very good doctor and public speaker, that's how he won people over, sort of like a non-evil Hitler, since Hitler won over so many people through public speaking. I believe Mary was the mother of Jesus but either had an affair or was raped and came up with the brilliant son of god idea to save herself from being stoned. I believe the earth and life is here through evolution and I believe people don't have to have a faith to be good people, being a good person has got more to do with your upbringing. 
So that's my religion.


----------



## BSAR (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't really know what I am. I think my mom is Lutheran because on Christmas we go to the Lutheran church. I have also been to a Christain church for Wednesday services this youth class thing. (When I was 11) 

I want to be Mormon, that way I can really know for sure I will never drink and do bad things. I never have and don't plan on it. Plus I want a lot of kids and Mormon's are known for having big families.

I have been asked if I was Mormon before and I was pretty shocked when I was asked. I guess Mormons don't eat cheese?


As for my beliefs, I don't belief that God created Man. I do believe he exits and that Heaven and Hell do but I don't believe that he created Man. There is scientific proof that Man came from Ape. And as far as I'm concerned the Biblehas manymade up things in it.


----------



## BSAR (Dec 12, 2008)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> I was raised in an Anglican family, but I don't follow any religion. Guess you'd call me spiritual, rather than religious.
> 
> My personal tenet falls closest to something the Dalai Lama once said:
> 
> "My religion is simple. My religion is kindness."



I love that quote Bassetluv!

I think that is a great religion for anyone who doesn't know what they are or believe or doesn't know what they want to be.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 12, 2008)

I wouldn't know what I am . I do not believe in God. I believe VERY STRONGLY in nature and evolution. 

I do, however, believe in ghosts (and fear them), as well as believing that when you die...you go to "your own heaven"....which is a world where you get to have everything you have ever loved in life there with you, as well as cross into other people's heavens to visit....kind of like a "magic earth" with no terrible things that happen.


----------



## myLoki (Dec 13, 2008)

*I am also a Pastafarian.... and non-practicing Catholic.

t.




pinksalamander wrote: *


> Forgot to say I am a strong believer in pastafarianism although I am not actively involved.
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 13, 2008)

My family is Catholic. Mum is "deep" if u knwo what i mean, shes not like crazy but she believes that god will help her with things in her life, you knwo etc. dad is just well normal? lol... my sister is like my dad and my other sister isnt much of the type. (okay i totally confuse dyou ay!"

Im only 12 but im a strong Catholic person.
I was brought up as a Catholic, ad i've decided this is something i will contunie for as long as i live.
I got to Mass every saturday, I was baptisted, i have had my holy communion and i am going to have my confirmation in a few years time (mum is with the whole no confirmation until you fuly understand". 

My mum or dad have never forced me to be catholic. They dont mind if i go muslim or if i decide not to be a catholic or anything else, they just make sure i do the right things in life.

but really I love being a Catholic.

There is one thing i dont agree baout being a Catholic, that some people REALLY REALLY disproves of gay people. I mean i think im too young (lol) to understand about the gay marriage, but i do think that people sholudl be able to love people form the same or opposite gender.
I dissaprove of unnecessary abortion, i htink its wrong. anyways

this explains me:

Born Catholic
Live Catholic
Die Catholic 

=]



Prisca xx


----------



## irishlops (Dec 13, 2008)

* irishbunny wrote: *


> My believes are there is no afterlife, I'm sorry but I can't believe what's written in a book with no proof. I do believe there was a Jesus, but he was not the son of God, he was probably a man who was probably a very good doctor and public speaker, that's how he won people over, sort of like a non-evil Hitler, since Hitler won over so many people through public speaking. I believe Mary was the mother of Jesus but either had an affair or was raped and came up with the brilliant son of god idea to save herself from being stoned. I believe the earth and life is here through evolution and I believe people don't have to have a faith to be good people, being a good person has got more to do with your upbringing.
> So that's my religion.



i disagree, but that is ur chocie:biggrin2:no hard feelings/.....

some times i stray as well, and i think that, i daydream in church 2! lol:biggrin2:

oh and i thought no 1 would post on this!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 13, 2008)

*irishlops wrote: *


> * irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > My believes are there is no afterlife, I'm sorry but I can't believe what's written in a book with no proof. I do believe there was a Jesus, but he was not the son of God, he was probably a man who was probably a very good doctor and public speaker, that's how he won people over, sort of like a non-evil Hitler, since Hitler won over so many people through public speaking. I believe Mary was the mother of Jesus but either had an affair or was raped and came up with the brilliant son of god idea to save herself from being stoned. I believe the earth and life is here through evolution and I believe people don't have to have a faith to be good people, being a good person has got more to do with your upbringing.
> ...


I disagree with your believes too but I believe everyone should be free to believe what they want. I don't consider myself as ''straying'' I just don't believe in it, pure and simple


----------



## irishlops (Dec 13, 2008)

as long as no hard feelings are felt and put behind us it ok! lol

go Eoghan!


----------



## Cove (Dec 14, 2008)

Catholic (aka cat'lic hehe). I don't practise it, only went to church when I was being babysat by my aunt who is the church going type.

Parents are Catholic and Salvation Army, I became Catholic like my father and when my brother was born he became Salvation Army like my mother. Neither of my parents are the church going, relgious type, non practising I guess ya call it. But both of their parents are/were. (I won't even get into the wholetodo my father's mother had when he told her he was marrying a non Catholic apprently that is some sort of awful thing you get sent to"basement cat"for).
 
I don't believe in it, don't believe in heaven or hell, god or jesus. I do, howeverbelieve in ghosts, spirits, reincarnation ect.


----------



## BethM (Dec 14, 2008)

Well.
My family is Catholic. My mom (and my aunt and uncle) went to Catholic school growing up, but no longer go to mass. My mom didn't have me baptised or anything. She told me she didn't agree with *all* the teachings of the Catholic church and didn't want to force me to go, and that I should choose my own thing. I've never actually been to a church service of any kind. 

They're all a little annoyed now, as my choice is that I'm agnostic. Bordering on atheist. I believe Jesus was a real guy. But since I have a lot of trouble believing in god, anyone being the "son of god" is out of the question for me. I also believe the Bible is just a book written by some people, it's not the Word of God. That's not to say there aren't some good things in it, but there are bad things as well. 
I also know that what is written in the bible has been changed through the centuries (mostly in the days when books were all hand written) to reflect and promote political and social views of the times. 

I think the biggest problem I have with organized religion is when the religious leaders use things to promote their own agendas. I also can't stand all the people who claim to be religious, and promote Jesus as loving everyone, and Thou Shalt Not Judge, but they also push agendas of hatred, against gays or people with different views. Or the people who will pick one thing out of the bible, and say, well Jesus said not to do this so I won't do it and no one else should ever do it because it goes against the bible. But they ignore a lot of other things in the bible that they don't agree with or don't care about.
I also think church is a social event. There's nothing wrong with that, if that's what you're into, but it's not my scene, and I don't think people who don't go to church are bad. (I have had people tell me I will go to hell if I don't attend church. I think they are not nice people; I don't go around telling others they will go to hell. But I guess since I don't believe in hell, maybe it doesn't really matter. Still, not nice.)

In the end, my main code of conduct is Do Unto Others...... 
And I think the way you act and how you treat others is more important, in the end, than which holy book you read or which church you go to. (And if there were a God, it would be his job to do the judging, not mine or anyone else's)

I am a TOTAL science nerd. I'm not much good at it, but I love reading/hearing about just about anything science. I'm totally into evolution, I think it's really fascinating. Sometimes I learn something that's so cool and mind-blowing, I get a shiver down my spine. I think that must be how religious people feel about their faith, and I can appreciate that.

I am pretty tolerant of other people's beliefs, as long as they aren't haters, and I appreciate the same from others.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 15, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm what many would call an "Evangelical Christian" - meaning - I believe the Bible is true - I believe that Jesus Christ came to earth to die and provide a way for us to go to heaven. I have a lot of beliefs....but I think many would say I don't "push" them on others. If they're brought up - I'll talk about them. If I'm asked - I'll answer. But - it is not my place to judge others and tell them "you're wrong". Its my place to live out my faith for my own life.
> 
> The only thing I ask of others is that when they talk about Christians - they don't lump us all together. Some are radical and do things I'd never believe in or support.


We're Christians too. God has done some awesome things in my life! And, it's great to know that there's always Someone to love me -and to know "where I'll go" when my life here is done.

You know, our life has been challenging - excruciating, bone-tiring, discouraging, andchallenging -the past few years, but I never doubt God's love for me. This place, this life, isn't the perfect place that it was in the Beginning. But, I know without ONE DOUBTwhere I will spend eternity. And THAT place is perfect!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm of no religion at all, neither were my parents or grandparents. I don't believe in any god(s) or heaven or hell.

Very strongly believe in evolution and "scientific" things.


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 15, 2008)

*BethM wrote: *


> Well.
> My family is Catholic. My mom (and my aunt and uncle) went to Catholic school growing up, but no longer go to mass. My mom didn't have me baptised or anything. She told me she didn't agree with *all* the teachings of the Catholic church and didn't want to force me to go, and that I should choose my own thing. I've never actually been to a church service of any kind.
> 
> They're all a little annoyed now, as my choice is that I'm agnostic. Bordering on atheist. I believe Jesus was a real guy. But since I have a lot of trouble believing in god, anyone being the "son of god" is out of the question for me. I also believe the Bible is just a book written by some people, it's not the Word of God. That's not to say there aren't some good things in it, but there are bad things as well.
> ...


Wow SO MUCH of what you say reigns true with me! Except I'm open to the idea of intelligent design, but all the stuff about choosing things from the bible and being nasty to people is exactly what I don't like now. I don't get how someone can profess to be kind and loving then tell them they are going to hell for being gay, or whatever. Makes no sense to me AT ALL.

I also have an idea (I have lots of conflicting ideas) that religion is a form of helping humans understand things that were once beyond our own intelligence. 2000 years ago people didn't have the intelligence to understand the concept of science, so in lots of places religion filled in to explain the ideas. The things that happened and the stories that were told were metaphors for how science works in a way that people could understand. Kinda like a person would respect a great scientist, they respected God, or Jesus, or Allah or The Olympians or whoever they believed in!

The main reason I could never be Christian (and if it wasn't for this I probably would be) is the way the Roman Christians treated English pagans. I do not believe in paganism but I like to read a lot about it. The Christians stormed in, slaughtered many Pagans, stole their religious festivals and attempted to overshadow them with their own (Christmas being the biggest example), created the image of the Pagan god (their are two) and morphed into the devil (horns, tail etc, this is all derivative of the Pagan God of destruction), changed words like villain, which originally just meant 'villager' into negative words..... I simply could not stand for a religion that did this to people, even if its in the past I couldn't be involved in it.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 15, 2008)

I dont consider myself religious. I was not raised with any religion what-so-ever, both of my parents were hippies, so.. lol.. they believed in letting my brother and myself pick our own way. That said.. my mother has participated in almost every kind of religion or alternative spiritual faith at some point in her life and that was a learning experience for me. I begged my parents to let me go to church when I was a little kid (what kid does that? Lol) it called to me, but it was short lived. Still I've never joined a particular religion and have never been baptised because I do not agree with most organized religions and their doctrines of guilt, obedience, accept people like you but shun people that your religion doesn't accept. That is NOT what God and Jesus taught what-so-ever.

That said, I have a very strong faith. I always have and I always will. I have participated in different religions and spiritual beliefs and studied a few too including Native American beliefs. And in the end, most are the same thing to me at their core.. whether you say you believe in the forces of nature, God, Jesus, the catholic saints, or spirit guides and angels or reincarnation, it is really all the same thing- That force that connects to you and guides you to be a truly good person in your life and connects you with every person and creature on a more soulful level. 

When you fall truly in love, how do you prove it to someone that doesn't feel it? You cannot prove it, it is a feeling that only you know is true or not true for you- you know without any doubt when it is real. It grabs your heart and doesn't let go and fills your life with soul struggles and blessings and wisdom. Well, that's what my faith is like. It is real, but cannot be proven. And I couldn't imagine being without it. 

My Mother used to always say, when you meet a person that truly walks in God's footsteps, you can feel it just by being near them. They have this energy of pure love around them that is addictive because it feels like it warms your very soul. Buddist monks have it, Ghandi had it, Martin Luther King, Jr. had it, Mother Teresa had it. 

I think there are many people who are religious and are dedicated to their religion, but to me that's completely different than having a strong faith and being dedicated to your own faith, aka your own connection. To me faith is a life work.. living your faith in each moment and taking a stance of love and forgiveness in a modern world while also being true to yourself isn't always so easy. 

I do believe in God, although I don't see it as the typical religious depiction of God. I don't believe in heaven or hell after life, I believe heaven or hell exists right here in this life, it all depends on the reality you create. 

Jesus to me was a great and holy man who is an important teacher to learn from, imo. 

But just because I have a strong faith doesn't mean I know what happens after life .


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 15, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *BethM wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well.
> ...



Just had to comment on this real quick.. I've heard this from many people- the biggest beef they have against Christians and Catholics are the horrible things they have done to Pagans in history (I'm not a Christian or anything really). But you know what? The Roman Empire was pagan and they massacred many other faiths and cultures to spread their pagan gods (including torturing Christians). Almost every organized religion to date has had a pretty gruesome history, Pagans are no different.. even Muslims war against other faiths now and in history, and many Jews in Israel are not accepting of Muslims in their neighboring countries, same with Catholic, Christian, etc.

Pretty much every religion has been really abused throughout history .

 Didn't mean to sound smarty-pants or anything, history is just a fav subject of mine


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 15, 2008)

Well that's the reason I'm not religious  Causes too many problems, too much hate, too much anger, too much blood split over religion in or entire known history. And the Romans pagan? They believed in what we would now call 'mythology' for centuries but I never heard of them being Pagan.

That was purely an example of why I am not Christian. I'm not Pagan either... The only religion I have to say I think is semi-OK is Buddhism because its a way of life not just a religion, and also we now he existed and so no one can expect me to believe in some book written 2000 years ago by people who weren't even there...

Fran :hearts:brownbunny


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 15, 2008)

I can jive with the basic tenants of Christianity, as I figure they are the baseline for all religions: Love each other, don't kill folks, and treat other ppl the way you want to be treated.

I'm not OK with other folks imposing their beliefs on me without respect for me having my own already. I don't yank Bible verses out of context; there's a reason why the book is broken into verses and chapters... Need to read the whole story, and take it in the way it was meant.
The letters from Paul rankle with me, with his misogynistic approach to women. He's a hater, fer sure:?.
I think of the Bible as an ever-changing documentation of the history of a people. The Church has chosen what to keep, and what to toss out of the Bible, so I know that it isn't a literal transcription of God's word. As the stories have been passed down, and re-recorded, errors in translation have been made, and authors have injected their personal biases into the Bible. That's pretty inevitable in a living document.

For that reason, I will accept the basics, but I will not adhere to the imprecise translation as being the "Word of God".
God doesn't really give a hoot if you eat tofu on Wednesdays out of an eggcup, or always put your socks on first before your underwear. He (presuming he exists) is more interested in what you DO with your time here.

All this being said, I'm definitely in the scientific camp in terms of biology and evolution. There are good scientific explanations for virtually everything in the bible, and I'm OK with not everything being a miracle. I'm pretty sure there are mysterious happenings that do occur, though. If you look at history, the greatest scientists were men and women who had faith in their lives.
Thus, the mix of science and religion isn't an unprecedented dichotomy to foster in my life.
Probably makes me better as a scientist 

My .02


----------



## missyscove (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm Roman Catholic, confirmed and all. I consider myself practicing, though I'll only go to mass on Sunday if one of my friends is going too. It's about a half mile walk and the mass we go to is at 9:30 pm, so I don't like to make the walk alone. 
My faith has always been important to me and I've always enjoyed knowing that I have my faith community to fall back on. 
I attended a Presbyterian nursery school followed by K-12 in Catholic schools and I think that sending me to the two Catholic schools was the best decision my family has made for me as I loved every minute of it and I felt genuinely prepared for college. A large part of that likely had to do with my high school being an all-girls school; it was just an all-around great experience.
I wouldn't say I agree with everything the Church preaches, but, it's a church, not a cult, I've always been encouraged to question my faith because only through questioning can there be further understanding. 
That said, I'm certainly what you all seem to be calling a "scientific person." I'm an Animal Science major so I'm getting plenty of biology and, for me, there's no denying that evolution happened and is happening right now.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 16, 2008)

*wabbitmom12 wrote:*


> But, I know without ONE DOUBTwhere I will spend eternity. And THAT place is perfect!



If you want to be encouraged (and maybe you've already read it) - read "90 Minutes in Heaven" by Don Piper.....let me tell you - it is so encouraging. I bought my mom a copy for Christmas. He was/is a Baptist minister who was in a car accident and pronounced dead at the scene - covered w/ tarp, etc - and another minister felt led to pray for him - and he came back to life. His description of what he experienced in heaven is very much Biblical...and so encouraging.

As I said though - maybe you've already read it.


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 16, 2008)

> We're Christians too. God has done some awesome things in my life! And, it's great to know that there's always Someone to love me -and to know "where I'll go" when my life here is done.
> 
> You know, our life has been challenging - excruciating, bone-tiring, discouraging, andchallenging -the past few years, but I never doubt God's love for me. This place, this life, isn't the perfect place that it was in the Beginning. But, I know without ONE DOUBTwhere I will spend eternity. And THAT place is perfect!



Great post Dave! I feel the same - God has worked wonders for both me and my DH. In the last 10 years, I've developed a geneticautoimmune disease (not curable), had cancer, had a grueling stress-filledcareer, etc. It's made my faith much stronger and I've learned some powerful personal lessons. I wouldn't change one minute of it and I love living. The closer I get to God, the happier and more serene I feel. 'I can do all things through Christ' has much meaning for me. My every need is met and I have great hope for tomorrow.

I'll second Peg's recommendation on Don Piper's book. I got a copy here http://www.donpiperministries.com/

My favorite Christmas story http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?book_id=49&chapter=2&version=31


----------

